# short rifle in 243 up to 6.5 rem mag



## formeraf (Feb 10, 2010)

Is there a rifle out there that is about the same size as a rem 600? Bolt gun with 18 inch barrell? I want to use it for deer hunting.
really like the 600 but they are hard to find and expensive


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

If you are really set on an 18" barrel, you can get any barrel cut down and recrowned for a $100 or less.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Rem model 7 was pretty short, 20" for sure, may have been a 18" version. 788 came in 18 1/2" I believe. Not pretty, but a heck of an accurate gun.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ruger makes a bolt rifle with a 16.5 inch barrel check out their website!


----------



## formeraf (Feb 10, 2010)

Bore.224,

that's exactly what Im looking for. thanks
PS check out Short Rifle Continued below


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My wife has a little Remington stainless steel Model 7 in 243. Has either an 18 or 20 inch barrel, I don't recall which. The short barrel doesn't do the 243 any favors but it's a nasty accurate little rifle...


----------



## Piebald (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a Ruger Compact in 7mm08. It has the short barrel and is an accurate gun. The Remington Model 7's are also a great choice. These guns are perfect for stalking or climbing.


----------



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

If you want a real shorty, build a TC Encore with a 16" pistol barrell and a rifle stock


----------

